# Reifen vorne



## RISE (21. November 2007)

Ja, heute ich mal wieder.

Mein Primo Dirtmonster ist nicht mehr der Frischeste, nach 2 1/2 Jahren geht das aber in Ordnung. Ich bin völlig überzeugt von dem Ding, keinen Platten, immer Grip, aber mich reizt auch mal ein anderer Reifen.

Kriterien:

- breit (2.20 oder 2.25)
- Profil; muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Dirtreifen sein
- einigermaßen leicht und kein 70 teurer Monaco Kevlar

Ich fahre pegless, deshalb müssen die Seitenwände auch nicht superdick sein, aber solchen Reifen à la KHE traue ich auch irgendwie nicht. Einerseits wäre Fly eine interessante Variante, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit deren Produkten waren aber nicht so wahnsinnig erfolgreich. Andererseits wäre ja der Odyssey Plyte, wobei ich es vom Path kenne, dass man gut und gerne alle 2 Tage nachpumpen darf und darauf hab ich auch nich immer Bock.

Gibts Ideen?


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (21. November 2007)

Ich finde den Duo Trail Tire schick! Leider kommt der wohl erst nÃ¤chstes Jahr...
Gewicht und Preis sind auch noch nicht bekannt.
Was bekannt ist, ist das es zwei Versionen geben wird Kevlar und Draht auÃerdem kommt der Reifen in 2.20". 
Weiteres auf: 
http://duodaily.com/2007/05/09/duo-trail-tire-almost-ready/
http://www.defgrip.net/v3/exclusives/duo_preview/duo_preview.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (21. November 2007)

also ich fahr vorne den aitken bin super zufrieden damit nie platt top dingen


----------



## RISE (21. November 2007)

Wie sieht es beim Aitken denn aus, musst du oft nachpumpen? Ich hab die Erfahrung selber mit dem ansonsten guten Path gemacht und es auch von allen gehört, die den Path fahren.


----------



## fashizzel (21. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> . Andererseits wäre ja der Odyssey Plyte, wobei ich es vom Path kenne, dass man gut und gerne alle 2 Tage nachpumpen darf und darauf hab ich auch nich immer Bock.
> 
> Gibts Ideen?



Das versteh ich nich. Ist die Luft nicht im Schlauch.

Den Odyssey Aitken Plyte gibts in richtig dick. So quasi. Hinterer Reifen als Vorderreifen.


----------



## AerO (21. November 2007)

fly reifen sind super.
dirt path issn bissl rutschiger als fly und dirtmonster find ich. hat mich jetzt nich so überzeugt.
khe hat den besten grip überhaupt und nen netten nebeneffekt.


----------



## fashizzel (21. November 2007)

AerO schrieb:


> fkhe hat den besten grip überhaupt und nen netten nebeneffekt.



die orangene schirft?


----------



## RISE (21. November 2007)

Den Überraschungseffekt in Form einer Explosion...  Ich denke mal das Gewicht. 

Für Greifswald wär der KHE sicher auch ok, aber wenn ich zu Hause bin, liegen eigentlich alle Spots abseits irgendwelcher Befestigungen, insofern bin ich da eher skeptisch.


----------



## fashizzel (21. November 2007)

gibts auch als dirt version.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. November 2007)

der flyreifen bekommt auch nen update... kann man auf grindstate sehn


----------



## Vollblutbiker (21. November 2007)

ruben, getestet und für gut befunden

hab mit dem bis jetzt wohl dieselbe erfahrung gemacht wie du mit deinem primo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (21. November 2007)

> Odyssey Aitken Plyte



gibts die fettfüße im neuen si katalog?


----------



## gmozi (21. November 2007)

Fahr den Plyte von Odyssey selber vorne und bin bisher zufrieden.

Schon mal jemand drüber nachgedacht nen "low presure" Reifen wie den Schwalbe Big Aple ( gibts ja auch in 20" ) vorne zu fahren?

Schont die Handgelenke, und rollt trotz niedrigem Luftdruck gut. Wie es dann aber mit dem Grip aussieht?! Kein Plan. Vielleicht kauf ich einfach mal einen demnächst


----------



## street (22. November 2007)

hmm fahre zur zeot die animal bin ich mit zu frieden für street perfekt 

hatte vorher die flybikes super mit zufrieden gewesen nie nee platten gehabt


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

Vollblutbiker schrieb:


> ruben, getestet und für gut befunden
> 
> hab mit dem bis jetzt wohl dieselbe erfahrung gemacht wie du mit deinem primo



.


----------



## Stirni (22. November 2007)

Demolition Trail Slayer --> knapp 4 monate gefahrn und vorbesitzer 1 1/2 jahre und der hatte noch profil oder die animal GLH die sind auch sehr gut fahre ich z.Z. und für gut befunden.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> Demolition Trail Slayer --> knapp 4 monate gefahrn und vorbesitzer 1 1/2 jahre und der hatte noch profil oder die animal GLH die sind auch sehr gut fahre ich z.Z. und für gut befunden.



hm von den glhs war ich durchweg ehr weniger begeistert. bin die vorne und hinten gefahren. jetzt fahr ich hinten den ody. path und vorne den ruben, ich hab weniger platten und ich find die reifen rollen auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (22. November 2007)

Hab den Glh vorne in breit und bin davon eigentlich recht angetan. Früher bin ich auch immer den Dirtmonster gefahren, was sich aufgrund meiner absoluten Unlust mich überhaupt auf Dirt zu bewegen als einigermaßen sinnfrei herausgestellt hat. 
Von daher war der glh schon ne Verbesserung für mich. Nu is der aber schon recht schwer und auch profilmäßig eher dezent ausgestattet. Dafür passt der Preis.


----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> hm von den glhs war ich durchweg ehr weniger begeistert. bin die vorne und hinten gefahren. jetzt fahr ich hinten den ody. path und vorne den ruben, ich hab weniger platten und ich find die reifen rollen auch besser.




Rollverhalten wär halt auch noch so ein Kriterium. Der Ruben reizt mich am meisten.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Rollverhalten wär halt auch noch so ein Kriterium. Der Ruben reizt mich am meisten.




also die KHE´s rollen eindeutig am besten... aber haste halt jeden woche nen platten ( allerdings fast nur hinten) wenn du nicht nur park fährst, für vorne wär vll auch wirklich der khe dirt ne möglichkeit.


----------



## Stirni (22. November 2007)

welche ich als nächstes ausprobieren werd sind die tioga FS100 fand die am 24" wunderbar  und mal sehen obse in 20" genauso gut sind


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> welche ich als nächstes ausprobieren werd sind die tioga FS100 fand die am 24" wunderbar  und mal sehen obse in 20" genauso gut sind



hab da ehr schlechtes von dem reifen gehört(!) würd da ehr auf den ody. path zurück greifen, ders ja vom profil relativ ähnlich.


----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

Hmm, also KHE stell ich mal so an den Rand, der Ruben reizt mich irgendwie sehr. Animal brauch und will ich nicht, da ich ersatzweise auch meinen alten Demo Zeppelin fahren könnte.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> , der Ruben reizt mich irgendwie sehr.



was spricht dann gegen den ruben? gewicht?


----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

Nichts eigentlich.


----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

dann is doch alles klar.


----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

Ja, jetzt brauch ich nur noch Geld, damit ich neben dem Reifen auch noch ein Hinterrad bestellen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule_p2 (22. November 2007)

was solls den werden? gibts jetzt doch mal nen coaster?


----------



## RISE (22. November 2007)

Ja, wird ein Coaster (mit 11er Driver,mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar ob Geisha oder Federal), irgendwelche qualitativen Speichen und ne Hazard Lite, evtl. auch ne 7k.


----------



## Flatpro (24. November 2007)

achtung achtung, ich empfehle den demolition trailslayer, wiegt nur 500 g ca , is fett und fett profil , sehr laufruhig bei genügend luftdruck und echt angenehm und ich hatte noch nie einen platten damit. mein number1 reifen für vorne


----------



## Stirni (24. November 2007)

richtig!


----------

